# Stihl BG-72 blower



## terlou (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I am looking for a new carburetor for my Stihl BG-72 blower. It has a WALBRO carburetor but I do not know the model/part number for this carburetor. Does anyone know the WALBRO model/part number for this application?

THANKS!!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I found this information through Google,so I don't know how accurate it is.I also searched this carb number and it comes up as using a D10-WAT Walbro repair kit.

The replacement carburetor is part # 4227 120 0600. The carburetor rebuild kit is part # 4133 007 1060 from Stihl.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

terlou said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a new carburetor for my Stihl BG-72 blower. It has a WALBRO carburetor but I do not know the model/part number for this carburetor. Does anyone know the WALBRO model/part number for this application?
> 
> THANKS!!


I can't find anything for a BG-72, however, a BG-75 uses Zama C1Q-S47, C1Q-S30C and Walbro WT-413. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi;

Take off the carb and spray the outside clean with carb cleaner spray, then take a magnifying glass and look at the carb near the adjusting needles or close and your can find the walbro stamped model number, it is stamped into the metal carb body. Ex. "WT-4xx" etc...


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Just curious why you are replacing it in the first place. Did you try a clean-up and replacement of gaskets/diaphragms which is a < $10 fix. Hate to see you spend $30-$40 for a new carb if it's just a matter of a simple rebuild of what you've got. Unless needle seats were abused, or a throttle shaft is worn(both of which are not likely), that Walbro carb doesn't have internals that are going to 'go bad' and warrant replacement.

Food for thought! Good luck.


----------

